# Racing Seats for MK4 JETTA ...Suggestions



## s4turbodub (Jan 24, 2006)

In the market for racing seats and just wondering what everyone thinks. Personally I was thinking status ring seat but just wanna get everyone else's opion I want a seat that will hold me in well I prolly have like a 32 waist size and dont want anything im going to bounce around in I want something snug so does anyone have suggestions ???


----------



## s4turbodub (Jan 24, 2006)

anyone .....


----------



## deamelio (May 12, 2006)

no one will buy untill you take care of your debt the words out


----------



## JEDI 2.0 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (s4turbodub)*

IMO just get R32 seats--they're plug/play, & hold quite nicely.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (JEDI 2.0)*

Recaro all the way..they're very comfy. Everything else is painful and useless unless you really race.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Racing Seats for MK4 JETTA ...Suggestions (s4turbodub)*

I compared a bunch of fixed back race shells prior to buying mine. These are going into a dedicated track car so keep that in mind. 
1. Cobra Suzuka- Kevlar shell, split thigh bolster (helps with leg movement when harnessed in), and very thick cloth with neoprene inserts where your tail goes, tops of lower outer bolsters and shoulder areas.
2. Sparco Pro2000- Fiberglass shell, split thigh bolsters, thick cloth covers, so so wear patches
3. Recaro SPG- Fiberglass shell (finish quality is horrible), non-split thigh bolsters though you can dump another $150/seat for them, cheap and thin cloth covers/wear patches. Go look at SPG's used for 1 season and 99% of them are worn through.
All 3 seats are FIA approved and use side mount brackets. The smart thing to do is weld in cross bracing between the side mounts for side impact stability. 
I did look into bride and status seats though never test fit myself. I ended up with Cobra Suzuka's. Standard width for the driver (31" waist) and XL for the passengers. 
R


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Racing Seats for MK4 JETTA ...Suggestions (s4turbodub)*

s4turbodub is a ****** beetch scammer


----------



## danzig20v (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Racing Seats for MK4 JETTA ...Suggestions (AE2058)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AE2058* »_s4turbodub is a ****** beetch scammer

regardless...not the place to bring it up


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Racing Seats for MK4 JETTA ...Suggestions (danzig20v)*

I'll bring it up when I feel the need too


----------



## FastestDubOnBlock (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Racing Seats for MK4 JETTA ...Suggestions (AE2058)*

I just bought two Corbeau CR1 seats for my MKI. These seats hug you nicely in the sides and in the sholders.


----------



## vdub vr6 jetta (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: Racing Seats for MK4 JETTA ...Suggestions (AE2058)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AE2058* »_I'll bring it up when I feel the need too










Thats the way it should be........... he is most likely trying to scam the money from fellow texers to buy the seats. 

He is a scammer and has no right to be here on the forums, no matter what the thread maybe.


----------

